# Storage compartment stuck-help



## Exorsi (Apr 3, 2005)

Can anyone explain how to get the little compartment in between the seats of my roadster open. Normally i just push and it clicks open but it has jammed closed. Its the one at shoulder level. Cheers :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

try putting some pressure on it and at the same time locking /unlocking the car.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Had exactly the same thing happen to our Roadster do what WAK says and when it opens spay some WD40 onto the mechanism through the hole where the rod slides in and out


----------



## Exorsi (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the advice but i have just tried it and have had no luck. You can feel the locking device moving about but not released. Any more vigourous ideas.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds like you will have to dismantle the centre panel, I have done this about six months ago but I forget exactly how you do it.

I'll have a look in my Bentley Manual tomorrow if no one else comes along to help you


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

have you tried a little more violence? banging the cover a little while unlocking? :?


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

I has the same problem with the compartment that houses the disk changed behind the seat. One day the lock got stuck and I didnt even realise it had a lock, so, forced it a bit and erm broke the lock :?

However back on the subject of the compartment between the seats, I did this little mod yesterday:



















8)


----------



## Minx (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi I have opposite problem, mine won't stay shut. I have a suspicion that the latch on the door has snapped. Does anyone know where I can get a new door for it without going to Audi??


----------



## CharleeCCI (Aug 19, 2010)

I have to same problem where the latch on the door has snapped. Did you manage to find out how/where to fix it?

I have just jammed a bit of paper to keep it shut for the minute, but this obviously isn't a fix for it as it isn't in use.

Thanks


----------



## TT04ROADSTER (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, Did you resolve this issue as my cover will now not stay shut?

Many Thanks
TT04Roadster


----------



## KeithfromSydney (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I had the same problem but after plenty of trial and error found a solution.
To unlock this compartment press the unlock on the remote twice.
To lock it, close the compartment door, get out, close the car door, and press the lock button on the remote twice.
For anyone else who has broken the little catch, but not the metal bar (this includes me), hold the compartment door closed, press the lock button on the remote WHILE THE CAR DOOR IS OPEN. You will hear the little metal bar slide across.
Get out of the car and lock normally. 
I hadn't realised the storage door was a press to release system and broke the little catch trying to get into it. I thought it was broken..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I had also locked it without knowing how but I think I somehow managed to slide the little metal bolt back by forcing the storage door open a bit to gain access.....
It's actually a reasonably secure storage area.
Hope this works for you as well as it does for me


----------

